# Lapeer Side by Side shoot



## paul harm (Nov 22, 2002)

On April 4th at the Lapeer County Sportsmans Club we'll be having our third annual SxS shoot. Usually around 65 shooters show up with lots of double barrel shotguns to sell and plenty of talking . For $45 you'll get a catered steak dinner and 50 birds of sporting clays. We'll also have skeet, trap, wobble trap, and 5-stand for an extra fee for your shooting enjoyment. Bring plenty of shells. Our sporting clays is mostly in the woods, so the shots are rather close, anywhere from 15 feet to 30 yards. Some guys will be shooting black powder loads. It's more of a fun gathering - nothing too serious. So come on out and have some fun. Anyone can email me for a flier to register at [email protected] If your wife or anyone would like to come and not shoot the dinner is $15 extra. Paul


----------

